# Klarus XT11



## 276 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just found out Klarus has a new light coming out in January.

Looks about the same as a XT10 just brighter.
[h=1][/h]Klarus XT11


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks interesting. What do people generally think of Klarus as a brand? I haven't read too much about them on CPF.


----------



## lanternetactice (Dec 20, 2011)

it seems like Thrunite TN10.i'm curious between this two what's the best.


----------



## madecov (Dec 20, 2011)

Generally I like the Klarus lights. I have one XT-10 that I can carry when needed, I have a second mounted on a carbine.
I have the XT1A and 2A. I have on order the 2C and several of the P series lights. 
Also waiting on an XT20 as my first 2x-18650 light.

I will order the XT11 when it arrives.


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 20, 2011)

600ANSI Lumens, I just looked it up. WOW
2.2 Hour Runtime, ))

This beats the BC25.

Is there a step down after a few minutes we don't know about?
I might be sold... for later lol.

Oh one more thing, an the anti-roll ring be removed?


----------



## Gorram (Dec 20, 2011)

Must.....have....


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 20, 2011)

I like that variable frequency strobe. I would probably never use it but it'd be nice to have.
+1 on the stepdown. It would be nice if it was actually 600 lumens for 2.2 hours and not 600 lumens for 5 minutes and then maybe 400 lumens for 2 hours. I hate that.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2011)

How far does it throw? Noting about that, yet, on the klarus website.


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 20, 2011)

bullinchinashop said:


> I like that variable frequency strobe. I would probably never use it but it'd be nice to have.
> +1 on the stepdown. It would be nice if it was actually 600 lumens for 2.2 hours and not 600 lumens for 5 minutes and then maybe 400 lumens for 2 hours. I hate that.



So, there is a stepdown from 600lumens after 5 minutes afterall? I didn't read that anywhere but here.
I agree though I really don't like the stepdown either. 
Keep the brightness constant until it dies. It says (600 Lumens 2.2 hours) that's what I would expect. They should give it the true 435 lumen rating is it. Sometimes I feel like these manufacturers play to may games. Like the JetBeam P10A. 650Lumens for 30 minutes and they never informed anyone lower modes wont work.

Sorry for the rant guys.


----------



## ArcaneLogic (Dec 21, 2011)

First off, no - nowhere on the Klarus site does it mention a step-down. However, that is not a large enough head to make me think it could dissipate enough heat to sustain 600 lumens. There should be _some_ kind of protection mechanism for overheating - either triggered by a timer or thermal sensor.

Second - runtimes are almost always given for the entire time it can sustain that output. I.e. if they say 2.2 hours at 600lms, then _IF_ there is a step-down they will turn the light off and on again to maintain 600lms (allowing for a cooling period if necessary). So _IF_ the step-down occurs after, say, 5 mins, then they will run it for 5 mins, turn it off, then back on and run it for another 5 mins, and so on until it dies (well, usually manufacturers stop timing at 50% of the output, i.e. 300lms in this case, though with a regulated circuit it's usually putting out the rated output until minutes before it quickly drops to zero).

My question - why do they list 16340s as a possibility, but then in the specs say it's "not recommended"? Under what circumstances would it be acceptable/not acceptable? I understand why they wouldn't, for example, recommend a 14500 instead of an AA due to overheating concerns but say it's "possible" in that it wouldn't fry it the second you turn it on. However, batteries labelled 16340s are usually pretty close, if not identical to CR123s are they not?


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 21, 2011)

ArcaneLogic said:


> First off, no - nowhere on the Klarus site does it mention a step-down. However, that is not a large enough head to make me think it could dissipate enough heat to sustain 600 lumens. There should be _some_ kind of protection mechanism for overheating - either triggered by a timer or thermal sensor.
> 
> Second - runtimes are almost always given for the entire time it can sustain that output. I.e. if they say 2.2 hours at 600lms, then _IF_ there is a step-down they will turn the light off and on again to maintain 600lms (allowing for a cooling period if necessary). So _IF_ the step-down occurs after, say, 5 mins, then they will run it for 5 mins, turn it off, then back on and run it for another 5 mins, and so on until it dies (well, usually manufacturers stop timing at 50% of the output, i.e. 300lms in this case, though with a regulated circuit it's usually putting out the rated output until minutes before it quickly drops to zero).
> 
> My question - why do they list 16340s as a possibility, but then in the specs say it's "not recommended"? Under what circumstances would it be acceptable/not acceptable? I understand why they wouldn't, for example, recommend a 14500 instead of an AA due to overheating concerns but say it's "possible" in that it wouldn't fry it the second you turn it on. However, batteries labelled 16340s are usually pretty close, if not identical to CR123s are they not?



I also wondered why.
Now we're scratching our heads.

Hopefully the CPF veterans come and answer our questions.


----------



## lebox97 (Dec 21, 2011)

CR123's 3.0v drop to about 2.7v under heavy load (2x5.4v) IIRC, and average 1500mAh capacity
RCR123/16340 are 4.2v, have minimal sag (2x8.4v), and the very best ones give 600-700mAh capacity, but, more likely closer to 550mAh.

so, runtimes will be half or less on RCR123/16340... why bother,

go for a 17670/17650 cell for similar runtimes to 2xCR123?
or, 1x18650 for almost double runtimes.

Cheers
Tod




ArcaneLogic said:


> ... batteries labelled 16340s are usually pretty close, if not identical to CR123s are they not?


----------



## wfturnerm4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Looks interesting. What do people generally think of Klarus as a brand? I haven't read too much about them on CPF.



I use my XT10 every day and it hasn't had any problems. It has a nice neutral color emitter. I especially like the fact that it goes back to full
lumen setting after being turned off then on again. I use 18650's only.
I might get the XT11 if it operates in the same fashion as the XT10


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 22, 2011)

i hope they got rid of the PWM. until they do, its a no-no for me for Klarus!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 22, 2011)

i hope they got rid of the PWM. until they do, its a no-no for me for Klarus!


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh I see, so there is a stepdown most likely with the XT11.


----------



## Gorram (Dec 22, 2011)

From Klarus's website:

2. New circuit design delivers both high brightness and long runtime (full brightness is constant for 3 minutes, then the brightness will drop to 70% of full brightness)

600-420

I still want it.
The screw on filters look like a great idea....


----------



## madecov (Dec 23, 2011)

Gorram said:


> From Klarus's website:
> 
> 2. New circuit design delivers both high brightness and long runtime (full brightness is constant for 3 minutes, then the brightness will drop to 70% of full brightness)
> 
> ...




Three minutes on constant is a pretty long time anyway


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 23, 2011)

Animalmother said:


> So, there is a stepdown from 600lumens after 5 minutes afterall? I didn't read that anywhere but here.
> I agree though I really don't like the stepdown either.
> Keep the brightness constant until it dies. It says (600 Lumens 2.2 hours) that's what I would expect. They should give it the true 435 lumen rating is it. Sometimes I feel like these manufacturers play to may games. Like the JetBeam P10A. 650Lumens for 30 minutes and they never informed anyone lower modes wont work.
> 
> Sorry for the rant guys.



No No I was just saying that I hope there wouldn't be a step-down not confirming that there would be. Sorry for the confusion.

He _*does *_confirm a step-down though:



Gorram said:


> From Klarus's website:
> 
> 2. New circuit design delivers both high brightness and long runtime (full brightness is constant for 3 minutes, then the brightness will drop to 70% of full brightness)
> 
> ...


----------



## ArcaneLogic (Dec 25, 2011)

I was wondering if they are reading this thread, since they put up the step-down info right after the question about it was posted here.

I've asked them the following questions, will hopefully hear back after the holidays:

Why are 16340s not recommended?

Does it use PWM?

Does it have mode memory and, if not, what does it come on in and what is the cycle order (e.g. high-low-med or low-med-high or...)?

The runtime of 2.2hrs on high - is that with or without the step-down (i.e. 2.2 hours of cumulative 600lm output)?


To clarify a comment from Animalmother - from what I understand, the step-down does NOT mean that after the first few minutes of use it will never give the full output again until a fresh battery is inserted. It DOES mean that ANY time you turn on the light (even if the battery is close to dead) it will give max output for a few minutes and then step down. So after you notice it dim, you can simply turn it off then on again to regain max output. However, doing this might overheat your light eventually. Some manufactures do have ways of disabling the step-down entirely (e.g. quickly turning it off and on 20 times in a row) but they will specifically mention that feature if a light has it.


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 26, 2011)

I am well aware of how the UI stepdown is configured.

I want it constant without having to turn it back on because if I need it to illuminate an area and happen to be away from my light for any reason more then 5 minutes I may have to return to turn it off/on and could be a bit of a problem depending on what I am doing. And if it's dark, the decrease might affect what I am doing as my eyes are used to the brightness level. I use my lights for everything and tend to prepare myself for any problems I may encounter. I hope you guys understand why I am leaning slightly against stepdowns in the UI.

Although, I am starting to like this light allot and am considering it against my other choices forgetting about the stepdown with or without a way to sizable it in the UI. I love the look, output for it's size of this light. I am craving more then my PA40 already! So far, the G25 has my full attention.


----------



## spc smith (Dec 26, 2011)

well i kind of messed up and posted my own thread about the XT11. The screw on diffusers is actually a really good idea though. the step down?... not for me as is the reason why i got The Olight M20X instead of the M21X which is also at 600 lumens, but steps down after five minutes to 60% brightness. The XT11 looks promising though with its patented intuitive UI.


----------



## ArcaneLogic (Dec 26, 2011)

I heard back from Klarus' customer service and, after a bit of back and forth to clarify the details (english not their first language) I found out the following:

The runtime of 2.2 hours is for "high", in other words, 3 min at 600lm, then the rest at 420lm. They didn't know how much runtime the light would get doing cumulative runs of 3 min each (staying at 600lm). 

The light uses PWM at 1000Hz.

There is no mode memory - comes on in high, then switches to med, then low, then back to high (repeat).

16340s are not recommended due to lower performance, no other reason.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tobrien (Jan 1, 2012)

it looks like a great light. i'll wait for a review though


----------



## k9hutch (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine showed up yesterday. It is not worthy of a full review as it is merely an upgraded emitter on the XT10 platform, or so it seems.

I was looking for a substantial jump in output, however, it was not there. Is it brighter? Yes, but not to any significant degree. Was the testing scientific? Not at all. Myself and another on-duty guy with two different XT10s compared the output on vehicle interiors, alleys, and open areas. 

If you have an XT10 now, you may see the same minor improvement in brightness, but that's about it. And yes, I know that the human eye has to receive a very significant increase in brightness before we can perceive the difference in output. 

Overall, and in my opinion, the XT11 is still a tactical-quality light and worthy of being carried as a duty light.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey k9 hutch, I have the xt 10, n my tint color is snow white in the middle with a warmer color around it n purple around that, how is the tint on the xt 11


----------



## k9hutch (Jan 14, 2012)

My Xt10 is also pretty white..YMMV, but my XT11 is more of a cool white


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 14, 2012)

sleep creeper said:


> Hey k9 hutch, I have the xt 10, n my tint color is snow white in the middle with a warmer color around it n purple around that, how is the tint on the xt 11



I haz an X11 and ts is white-little greenish-little purplish, so it sounds like similar to x10


----------



## creedelight (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like a mixed bag, I received both my XT10 and XT2C only weeks ago, my XT10 has what I would consider a perfectly uniform & slightly warm white, whilst the beam on the XT2C is cool white & has a slight purple tint to the beam. I don't think I will be splashing out to get an XT11, due to the mixed bag factor.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Animalmother said:


> Oh one more thing, an the anti-roll ring be removed?



yes barrel is threaded at both ends, ring pops right off


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 15, 2012)

someone please STOP me I just ordered 2 more XT-11 for friends


----------



## leodanger (Jan 15, 2012)

If a mod can allow me to post attachments, I'll give you a runtime graph (full power, medium power and full power reset every ten mins).


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 15, 2012)

leodanger said:


> If a mod can allow me to post attachments, I'll give you a runtime graph (full power, medium power and full power reset every ten mins).



You might be able to upload the picture of the graph as a jpg file to a host, and then just post the pics in your thread.


----------



## Viking (Jan 15, 2012)

leodanger said:


> If a mod can allow me to post attachments, I'll give you a runtime graph (full power, medium power and full power reset every ten mins).



I'm looking forward to see the runtime test


----------



## leodanger (Jan 15, 2012)

So I need to create ANOTHER account somewhere to host pics... blimey! What do you have to do to get accepted here?! Will look at what I can use...


----------



## leodanger (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's a link to the runtime test

http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii605/leodanger/KlarusXT11runtimegraph.jpg

Please bear in mind that the Y axis is mV only, and is not directly proportional to Lumens or anything (as you'll see by the numbers).

The torch drops down to 420 lumens from 600 after three minutes, but goes back up to full every time it's turned on again, so I did a run where I turned it off and on again every ten minutes.

The spikes as the cell runs out are because the flashlight starts pulsing to warn you it's running out... I made the test rig myself and wrote the (basic) Arduino code, so it samples every ten seconds, and gives the result as an average every minute (which I import to a graph plotting application). The way it works means sometimes it samples as the torch has pulsed off, so it gives a spike on the others.

Don't worry about the fact that the torch uses PWM in lower modes – I put a couple of capacitors across the LDR which smooths out the signal.

The noise in the low power reference line (I wasn't going to run a test that took days – the medium took all night), is due to my daughter playing with the curtains!

I'm really impressed with the performance of this light... It's beautifully made, and gives a very good, white beam. More pics soon...


----------



## Viking (Jan 15, 2012)

Dobbel post


----------



## Viking (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the runtime test.

I'm not sure if I understand you correct. 
Did you consistently , for over 2 hours turn the light on and off every 10 seconds on high mode? Thus keeping the 600 lumens mode

Could your eyes see a difference in output on *High mode* after 2 hours?


----------



## leodanger (Jan 15, 2012)

I do apologise! I've corrected it in the post, and tidied up the link anybody know how to get the thumbnails to work?!)

I did mean that I turned it off then immediately on again every ten MINUTES. The test rig does sample every ten seconds, and gives an average result every minute.

Sorry for the confusion!



Viking said:


> Thanks for the runtime test.
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand you correct.
> Did you consistently , for over 2 hours turn the light on and off every 10 seconds on high mode? Thus keeping the 600 lumens mode
> ...


----------



## leodanger (Jan 15, 2012)

Just seeing if this works...


----------



## leodanger (Jan 15, 2012)

It's really hard to see the difference in light output (which is why I made the rig... I had to review a load of different brands last year for a feature and couldn't comment on the claimed runtimes as it's so hard to see for sure).

Even when it starts pulsing to warn you it's on the way out, it's hard to see the difference (during the period it's on of course).

When sitting at the desk, you can see the torch flick down after three minutes, but can't really see a difference in brightness sitting here. I'll post pics of the difference in beam in the next couple of days.

If you're interested, I can do runtimes on the XT10, XT20, XT2C and ST10. I won't redo the medium runtimes on the 10 or 2C as they're both 150 lumen in that mode, so there's no reason to think they'd be any different to the XT11.

I also won't redo the 10-minute reset, as it was a pain in the bum! I was impressed with how little of the cell life was sucked away by constantly resetting it, and the runtime were all over those claimed.

Oh, I'm using Cytac 2400mAh 18650s



Viking said:


> Thanks for the runtime test.
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand you correct.
> Did you consistently , for over 2 hours turn the light on and off every 10 seconds on high mode? Thus keeping the 600 lumens mode
> ...


----------



## Viking (Jan 15, 2012)

leodanger said:


> If you're interested, I can do runtimes on the XT10, XT20, XT2C and ST10.



Thanks , but I'm only interested in the XT11.

Your runtime test is very much appriciated  thanks again.


----------



## madecov (Jan 21, 2012)

Came home from SHOT to find my XT-11 waiting.
It is slightly longer than the XT-10
It is brighter and the stainless bezel makes the light just seem higher quality.

It's a nice light and it is brighter than the XT-10 visibly to the naked eye


----------



## User3451 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just got mine & it seems like a great light but as a tactical user I’m not sure if my switch is faulty? 
The main switch works fine but the mode switch doesn’t always change to the next level unless I use (what seems) like a lot of force, especially when I compare that force to the amount I use on the main switch for momentary on?
From off I hit the mode switch for instant strobe & again I have to use a lot of force to keep the strobe on otherwise it goes off really easily? 
Can anyone tell me if that’s normal & the mode switch does indeed require more pressure as it’s the first Klarus light I have owned so I’m not sure whether it’s just me as I also realize the main switch has a larger surface area so is easier to press compared to the smaller mode switch. 
Other than that I love it even though I’ve always been a Fenix fan. 
I also didn’t like the idea of step down in output after 3 minutes and this is one thing I still love about Fenix there lights. They can be safely left on full power with no worries of overheating but when I remember the XT11 is 600 lumens it’s a small price to pay & to be fair I never actually have the light on for that long I just thought I did lol. 
Andy UK


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 29, 2012)

There are two tail cap buttons on the XT11....you can't really change modes by pressing harder...as the main button only turns it on/off.

The second smaller button is the one that changes the modes....But - You don't WANT a tactical light that cycles through modes anyway...just momentary and on/off, with full brightness as the default ON setting....so that second button is depressed more so you won't accidentally hit it when depressing the main button...IE: Its purposefully more difficult to click it. 


If you are finding it a lot harder to PRESS that button, as opposed to reaching it TO press it accidentally, that's different than mine at least, which has a bout the same resistance as the main button.

I love my XT11, its def one of my favorite lights right now. Its one of the reasons I went and ordered the XT20, I was that impressed with it.


----------



## leodanger (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't found it takes a lot of pressure to use the mode button. I can understand you wanting it to be right, especially as the mode button is your direct access to strobe.

If you're holding the strobe button on, I noticed that it's possible to release your finger pressure a little, and it go off, but that's my thumb relaxing. Without directly comparing it, it's difficult to say whether there is a problem with yours or not.

Klarus lights have a two year warranty, so you shouldn't have any problems, especially in the UK where the importer, Taclight, is very helpful. Did you buy it direct from them? If you got it locally, ask to try another, or give Taclight a call or email – they do reply very quickly.




andy_a07774 said:


> Just got mine & it seems like a great light but as a tactical user I’m not sure if my switch is faulty?
> The main switch works fine but the mode switch doesn’t always change to the next level unless I use (what seems) like a lot of force, especially when I compare that force to the amount I use on the main switch for momentary on?
> From off I hit the mode switch for instant strobe & again I have to use a lot of force to keep the strobe on otherwise it goes off really easily?
> Can anyone tell me if that’s normal & the mode switch does indeed require more pressure as it’s the first Klarus light I have owned so I’m not sure whether it’s just me as I also realize the main switch has a larger surface area so is easier to press compared to the smaller mode switch.
> ...


----------



## madecov (Jan 29, 2012)

The mode switch is also actually just a small round switch covered by a semi circle rubber cover. It works easiest when pushed in the center. It should not be overly difficult too use.

Do you have large hands and big fingers?


----------



## User3451 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for your input. I think your all kind of right!

On some of the marketing I read for this light it said you can press both buttons in any direction for them to work?
So I expected them to be a little easier to press than they are, so thanks madecove when I hit the mode in the middle it works fine : )

I’m not confused about the function of what both switches do and realise the main switch is easier to hit than the mode which is an intended feature. But It does feel like it needs more force when using the mode button but that’s probably down to a bit of finger fatigue (as I was using it a lot) and paranoia that set in because as leodanger said if he takes a little pressure off the mode switch the strobe goes off so I guess my lights all good. So tahnks guys for your help : ) 
I actually got mine off a seller on eBay from Hong Kong & saved £30 UK sterling but I have been buying stuff of this seller for years and he has never let me down so I’m one very happy chap : )
I tested it last night and if there are any Airsoft players out there this light will outrange any UK legal Airsoft/paintball gun I know off & you can see your BB’s flying through the air with ease and hitting your targets plus althoguh I give my postion away people where just confused as to where i was with a flood of strobe lighting it was just brilliant : )


----------



## User3451 (Jan 30, 2012)

double post & dont know how to delete it


----------



## leodanger (Jan 30, 2012)

Glad you seem to have got it sorted, and that you're getting on well with the light.
Just had a look on eBay, and the cheapest I can see is about £15 cheaper than buying in the UK. Not that much really (especially if you get stung for import duty). Also, the eBay seller I found gave a 'limited' warranty, and would charge shipping AND parts for any repairs. Certainly not what you get with the UK distributor. 
That's not to say I don't take advantage of cheap kit from the East, but I'm glad I got my flashlights from a seller I can call if I want any advice, and who gives a full warranty.


----------



## Streak (Jan 30, 2012)

I just received mine. Very nicely built light with a great beam.
I already had the XT20 which really has a lot of wow factor massive flood with very decent throw too.
I expected though that the XT11 with the much deeper reflector would compete as far as throw is concerned with the XT20.
However it cant, those 2xXML's in the XT20 not only give a lot more flood but a lot more throw too.
I will test the XT11 with 2xCR123's tonight to see if there s a difference as my tests so far have been with 18650's.


----------



## User3451 (Feb 2, 2012)

leodanger said:


> Glad you seem to have got it sorted, and that you're getting on well with the light.
> Just had a look on eBay, and the cheapest I can see is about £15 cheaper than buying in the UK. Not that much really (especially if you get stung for import duty). Also, the eBay seller I found gave a 'limited' warranty, and would charge shipping AND parts for any repairs. Certainly not what you get with the UK distributor.
> That's not to say I don't take advantage of cheap kit from the East, but I'm glad I got my flashlights from a seller I can call if I want any advice, and who gives a full warranty.



Yeah this is always a bit of a gamble but at £30 cheaper than any UK seller I thought it was worth the risk (The seller I buy from had a buy it now / make an offer which I did and he accepted : ) 
But I find it hard not to agree with your logic as there not cheap tools! I guess I just fall back on the manufacturer warranty. 

Cheers for your help : )


----------



## MurphyCop (Feb 6, 2012)

andy_a07774 said:


> Hi guys thanks for your input. I think your all kind of right!
> 
> On some of the marketing I read for this light it said you can press both buttons in any direction for them to work?
> So I expected them to be a little easier to press than they are, so thanks madecove when I hit the mode in the middle it works fine : )
> ...



Who is your ebay source you use?


----------



## User3451 (Feb 6, 2012)

Streak said:


> I just received mine. Very nicely built light with a great beam.
> I already had the XT20 which really has a lot of wow factor massive flood with very decent throw too.
> I expected though that the XT11 with the much deeper reflector would compete as far as throw is concerned with the XT20.
> However it cant, those 2xXML's in the XT20 not only give a lot more flood but a lot more throw too.
> I will test the XT11 with 2xCR123's tonight to see if there s a difference as my tests so far have been with 18650's.



Did you notice any diffrence between 2xCR123's & 18650's? I watched the going gear review and his light could easy hit the tree at a hundred yards (Just under 100 meters) I tried that when walking the dog and there was no way I was able to see the tree light up like the video. The only reason I could think was the camera would pick up a lot more light than my eyes could take in & of course sadly my eyes dont have a zoom feature lol


----------



## sak240 (Mar 2, 2012)

hey guys sorry for resurrecting an old thread but I ordered the xt-11 and am in need oF a better holster as I am a LEO and need something better than the one that comes with it. I have been searching around and all of the usual holsters dot seem to fit a light of this size. what are you guys using? what do u recommend?


----------



## madecov (Mar 3, 2012)

sak240 said:


> hey guys sorry for resurrecting an old thread but I ordered the xt-11 and am in need oF a better holster as I am a LEO and need something better than the one that comes with it. I have been searching around and all of the usual holsters dot seem to fit a light of this size. what are you guys using? what do u recommend?



Bianchi chemical spray holder (large) MKIV size I think


----------



## sak240 (Mar 4, 2012)

ok MK4 size chemical holster it is,thanks for all your help :thumbsup:


----------



## snoop75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all,
I am in the market for a new 18650 light and XT11 seems like it might fit the bill. 

I am interested to hear from XT11 owners regarding what type of beam this light has. My other 18650 light is a Fenix TK12, which I really like for hiking and general around the house tasks. It has a nice balance between throw and flood.

How does the XT11 compare with something like a TK12? Would it have as much spill as TK12? I don't mind if it has more throw, but I wouldn't want to lose the amount of spill that I currently get from the TK12.

Cheers.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 5, 2012)

snoop75 said:


> Hi all,
> I am in the market for a new 18650 light and XT11 seems like it might fit the bill.
> 
> I am interested to hear from XT11 owners regarding what type of beam this light has. My other 18650 light is a Fenix TK12, which I really like for hiking and general around the house tasks. It has a nice balance between throw and flood.
> ...



The TK12 is about the same size as the XT11, but throws about half the light. The XT11 has a floody beam with some throw to it....last night I could see deer at ~ 250 yards (Bodies, eyes are too easy at any range) for example.

Think of your TK12 throwing a fatter flood of light, further...and you'd have a rough idea of the XT11.


Here's an example of the XT11 in a crawlspace under a large apartment complex....the closest part of the pic is far in front of the camera, I don't remember the amount anymore, maybe 50-100' to where the camera is zoomed to, with the columns and end of the space visible at least double that again between columns, etc.






There is obviously a lot of spill, the entire space is lit up like I had a light switch.


----------



## snoop75 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks TEEJ. The light spill in that photo is impressive indeed. I have crawled under my house ( almost identical type of space/environment as in your pic, including the dust particles  ) with the TK12 and the beam profile is quite similar I guess, albeit less pronounced and definitely with less spill.

XT11 certainly looks as though it retains a nice amount spill despite the reportedly awesome throw. And I am very interested in the UI. My Fenix is great, but I never quite gelled with the idea of twisting the head to change modes. Ugh... my bank account is not going to like me this month! 

Cheers.


----------



## tatasal (Mar 6, 2012)

I just received both SC600 and the XT11. I wish I have a camera to show the white wall

beamshots. If you like a floody, where real brightness won't really matter, the SC600 does the 

job. But if you desire medium flood AND much more intense, pure white brightness, the XT11 

wins hands down. I'm very, very surprised of the result, considering that the turbo mode of the 

SC600 is at 750 lumens, while the XT11 at 'only' 600. Is it because of the deeper, bigger by 

almost 5mm reflector of the XT11? You should have both lights to 'see' the difference. Both 

lights powered by 18650s. What could be the reason? Btw, both lights are very well-made, 

it becomes a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

I have owned the Klarus XT11 for a few months now and I love the light profile pattern and it will give more output running on primary 123s. Around 150 lumens more than a single 18650. I also have the Zebralight SC600 and it is very floody and a creamy colour compared to the Klarus XT11. The XT11 wins hands down IMHO, and it throws well for a light of its size and has plenty of good spill as well. Good job Klarus!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## GhostMeat (Apr 13, 2012)

I wasn't particularly impressed with the Klarus holster for the XT11. Here it is in a Maxpedition holster. Since the tactical ring does not fit, I tucked it into the elastic band. I hardly ever use it, but I'm weird and like to keep things together. It's popped out a little in this photo but normally tucks in nicely.


----------



## spc smith (Apr 26, 2012)

I have the Klarus XT11... I had the olight M20X... The XT11 running on 1 18650 battery blows my socks off with GREAT performance! I I have a surefire 6p with an xpg r5 340 lighthound led dropin, and the XT11 again on an 18650 battery throws just about as far but with I believe a greater intensity of light! I don't have other lights with bigger heads and deeper reflectors, but to me, this Klarus XT11 "throws" a pretty well with excellent flood. Like I've said, had the newer olight m20x @t 460 OTF lumens but a manufacture rating of 500 ansi lumens and I can tell you this klarus XT11 has the edge in qaulity and beam flood and throw. I tested the 3 min step down on high... My light stepped down at 2 min 49 sec, with an abrupt drop, not ramp in brightness. But its brightness was still a very usable 450+ OTF lumens it seemed like. Turned it off and back on and went right back to the 600 lumens. This a SUPERB light on ALL levels. I am very pleased of its qaulity, user interface, overall beam performance (flood & throw) solidness of feel, well centered led emitter, pure white tint, battery life, need I go on... Etc. I LOVE THIS LIGHT!!! 

SPC smith


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Its STILL my primary edc.

BTW - With two RCR123's, its even BRIGHTER than with 2 123 primaries....but both are brighter than the one 18650.

At Photon Fest 18, TurboBB measured some lights for lumen output, and the Klarus XT11 - was measured at 850 OTF lumens with 2 RCR123's. That's 250 L more than its rated at...and 250 L is more than some LIGHTS put out TOTAL. 

Even though the light is brightest with the 2 rechargeables, I run it with a single 18650 to get the awesome run time the 3100 mAh gives over the 1500 for primaries or 750 mAh for the RCR's...as the brightness on the 18650 is awesome anyway.


----------



## spc smith (Apr 27, 2012)

Teej,

Yeah well on 1 18650 I'm pretty happy with the klarus XT11's performance. I can only imagine on rcr123's. But overall I am satisfied ! I can now see why this light has gotten all the hype that it has


----------



## rambo180 (May 15, 2012)

spc smith said:


> Teej,
> 
> Yeah well on 1 18650 I'm pretty happy with the klarus XT11's performance. I can only imagine on rcr123's. But overall I am satisfied ! I can now see why this light has gotten all the hype that it has



can someone quickly tell me why the klarus xt11 and olight M21X are basically the same as far as lumens and LED is concerned, but the klarus is 2.3 runtime and the olight is only 1.3?

thankyou.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 15, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> can someone quickly tell me why the klarus xt11 and olight M21X are basically the same as far as lumens and LED is concerned, but the klarus is 2.3 runtime and the olight is only 1.3?
> 
> thankyou.



Klarus review: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?334884-Klarus-XT11-%28XM-L-U2-1x18650-2xCR123A-RCR%29-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO
Olight Review http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...M21-X-with-measurements-and-outdoor-beamshots


----------



## TEEJ (May 15, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> can someone quickly tell me why the klarus xt11 and olight M21X are basically the same as far as lumens and LED is concerned, but the klarus is 2.3 runtime and the olight is only 1.3?
> 
> thankyou.



I'm not sure they are both XML U2 LED's, and they use different algorithms for regulation, as well as different brightness levels, etc.

Also, when lights have a turbo mode (Both do here), the manufacturers tend to roll the "turbo time" into the "high time", etc...and combine them in different ways to get one "run time" for high.

When the XT11 drops, it drops to 70%, when the Olight drops, it drops to 60% (Again, different needs, relative to how hard each type of LED is driven at to GET the turbo lumens, etc.)


The Olight has a larger head, and is more optimized to throw, where the XT11 is optimized for relatively more flood. So, essentially, the ONLY thing they have in common is the turbo mode lumen rating, every thing else is actually different.


----------



## madecov (May 15, 2012)

I really love the XT-11. It is one of the best general use lights on the market at this time. 
Klarus has a real winner with this one.


----------



## rambo180 (May 15, 2012)

thanks teej. you know lots. 

i like that the olight has the diffuser as part of the package and the klarus needs seperate purchases, thats probably a main factor for me, and the lacking throw of the XT11, but i'm sure it is still fantastic for LEOs. and brilliant runtime - unrivalled in it's class as far as i know.


----------



## rambo180 (May 18, 2012)

Apart from the positioning of the buttons and the size/shape of the buttons, Do the XT11 and M20X have basically the same UI?

I think the olight has memory whereas the xt11 always starts on high, but apart from that... very similar i think. One on/off button, one button to hold for strobe when off or change modes when on.


----------



## HaileStorm (May 21, 2012)

I'm about to purchase this but before I do, what other lights are worth considering at this price? An how is the quality of Klarus lights vs. Fenix an o-light?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GhostMeat (May 21, 2012)

I think the overwhelming consensus has been that the Klarus lights are of high quality. I am having a little issue with mine, which is being documented in SelfBuilt's review thread (and, yes, should probably be moved here) had have had to deal with a retailers' customer service _and _Klarus USAs customer service. Both have been pleasant to deal with. The issue isn't 100% resolved yet, so I can't speak to any kind of final outcome.

But generally, everyone seems to love these things and I do still like the light features. It's worth noting that my RMA# was only RMA#019.



HaileStorm said:


> I'm about to purchase this but before I do, what other lights are worth considering at this price? An how is the quality of Klarus lights vs. Fenix an o-light?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TEEJ (May 21, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> I'm about to purchase this but before I do, what other lights are worth considering at this price? An how is the quality of Klarus lights vs. Fenix an o-light?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2



I have Klarus and Fenix and Olights for example, and they are all good lights, but, the Klarus is just the one I have the most faith in as a go to light. 


Its abilities are just great match for what I need, and it takes abuse like you would not believe, and simply takes it in stride.

No light is perfect, all are made to hit price-points, etc...but the XT11 is a really sweet deal.


----------



## madecov (May 21, 2012)

TEEJ, said it well. I carry the XT-11 on my duty belt. It is a great light with superb build. A very good light in a great form factor that strikes a good balance between size and performance.


----------



## TEEJ (May 21, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> Apart from the positioning of the buttons and the size/shape of the buttons, Do the XT11 and M20X have basically the same UI?
> 
> I think the olight has memory whereas the xt11 always starts on high, but apart from that... very similar i think. One on/off button, one button to hold for strobe when off or change modes when on.



LOL

Yes, except for working differently, and having different buttons, both allow you to turn the light on/off and change modes w/o twisting the head.

The side switch on the M20X is a lot different than the tail switch on the XT11, partly because you can't USE the side switch while holding the light in any of the normal tactical grips you'd use...you need to hold it in a way that would allow you to aim the light, not drop the light, be able to turn the light off instantly if you needed to, AND be able to change modes...harder to do than the simple XT11 switch position.

You have to SCROLL through the M20X modes to GET TO the one you want, unless of course you want whatever it was at last...as it has a memory....whereas the XT11 always comes on in high...and then you press the mode button to sequentially select the next mode, again, as you do with about every light with more than one mode. (Starts at high, goes from there vs starts from whereever it was last, and goes from there...but with it being harder to hold the light on target while hitting the side switch)


So, the XT11/M20X UI are completely different in very fundamental ways, and are only similar in that MOST lights need a way to turn off, and change modes...and the M20X uses a side switch instead of a twisty head like its brother the M21X does.


----------



## HaileStorm (May 21, 2012)

@ teel & ghostmeat:

Thank you for your prompt replies. I'm actually pretty new to this forum and to lights in the $80+ category so I'm not really sure what to expect in terms of quality and performance. 

I do have a few cheap lights including a few Romisens, one of which claims to be rated at "1000" lumen (rc-t602). It is absolutely bright so I'm really curious how it compares to that. I've ordered my xt11 already and can't wait to compare them. I'm expecting the Romisen to be brighter but I'm hoping the Klarus will top it in terms of quality.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo180 (May 24, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes, except for working differently, and having different buttons, both allow you to turn the light on/off and change modes w/o twisting the head.
> 
> ...



haha. i this it is little more similar than both having an on/off switch and different modes, the button to change modes is also hold to strobe etc. *but you have pointed out many important differences. *

i now have the m20x. it is quite floody. in my inexperienced opinion, it certainly isn't much of a spotlight which i guess is more practical for most people.. the beam still reaches a good distance but there is no spot real spot involved, (3 trees will light up, rather than just a super-bright branch) what % of people really need good light on stuff over 150-200m away? i would guess less than 50%, not me anyway. would've been fun though.

it is fantastically bright, has a nice transition from spot to spill, and is feels well made. got it got $140 delivered with red filter, ATP Ti A3 AAA keychain light, weapon mount, 2x 18650 protected cells and a quality charger, holster, remote switch. very good deal.


CONS:
- the side switch blends in well with the barrel and is a pain in the *** to find in the dark. people say you can line up the belt clip with the button but the belt clip has a special indent to sit in a particular spot... unless you stop screwing the tailcap when the button lines up. either way - not ideal.
- the holster is strictly built for belt use. it won't work well as a cover in your bag as the torch moves around a lot and the barrel can fall out quite a bit, won't protect from dirt, and there is a strange hole in the holster so you can turn it on and use it while its in the cover, a little pointless but hey. i don't like velcro either. but that's just me. maybe you love it.
- it comes with a great GITD tail switch, but it took me 20minutes to put on and it still isn't perfect. - make sure you really want to use it before removing the black one.

Overall it's great. For a light that small, it is very, very bright. And sufficiently floody for amost anything in my opinion. Unless you're reading maps all night.
Good difference between modes and you never need to see strobe unless you want to. I've noticed the beam floods more if you take the strike bezel off too. Good purchase, would like to compare it to the XT11. I think the UI would be easier. Dam that side switch isn't easy to find.


----------



## rambo180 (May 24, 2012)

Just realised this is an XT11 page. Sorry. Buy the XT11. After trying different UIs, the XT11 buttons really do sound fantastic.

*BTW Teej - you're an asset to CPF, and myself & I'm sure many many others appreciate your detailed and informative posts.*


----------



## HaileStorm (May 30, 2012)

Finally got my xt11 from the mail!!!  This light is totally awesome! Nice even spread and pretty good throw so it earns a place in my favorites as my general purpose, mid-range light. 







My insanely bright thrower, my mid-range and my edc. Love these lights!  

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has done this but I noticed a groove in the XT11 tailcap wherein you can put another o-ring. Fits perfectly and I'm sure it will somehow improve the waterproofing of this light. Here's a pic:






 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rambo180 (Jun 1, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> I don't know if anyone has done this but I noticed a groove in the XT11 tailcap wherein you can put another o-ring. Fits perfectly and I'm sure it will somehow improve the waterproofing of this light.



hi great pics. Tell me more about the Rominsen if you don't mind. (pm if you have to - this is a klarus post, don't want to upset anyone). I'm interested in knowing how many lumens you think it is? Thrower entirely, so no flood? Is the built quality good, or can you tell it is a cheapie? Anything else you want to add  cheers


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 1, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> haha. i this it is little more similar than both having an on/off switch and different modes, the button to change modes is also hold to strobe etc. *but you have pointed out many important differences. *
> 
> i now have the m20x. it is quite floody. in my inexperienced opinion, it certainly isn't much of a spotlight which i guess is more practical for most people.. the beam still reaches a good distance but there is no spot real spot involved, (3 trees will light up, rather than just a super-bright branch) what % of people really need good light on stuff over 150-200m away? i would guess less than 50%, not me anyway. would've been fun though.
> 
> ...



Not trying to hijack the Klarus XT11 thread (I have one and its great) but a tip to Rambo180...put a drop of silicone caulk on the strobe button of your olight M20X, let it dry and trim to suit your liking...the button will then be easy to find. This is a common fix for Olights with the hard-to-find side strobe button.


----------



## rambo180 (Jun 1, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> Not trying to hijack the Klarus XT11 thread (I have one and its great) but a tip to Rambo180...put a drop of silicone caulk on the strobe button of your olight M20X, let it dry and trim to suit your liking...the button will then be easy to find. This is a common fix for Olights with the hard-to-find side strobe button.



Great tip!! Thankyou cyclesport. Yes I've heard the Klarus is great, and even greater because you don't need silicone to find the strobe button!


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 1, 2012)

Since this is a klarus thread, i guess it would be okay to compare the xt11 vs the rc-t602. 

Just charged my xt11 and my romisen t602 along with my xt2c. I'll have to say, the xt11 looks like a candle compared to the rc-t602. The t602 is definitely a thrower, throws much farther than the klarus. And it has a very usable spread (halo) which pretty much lights up whats in front of you. 

As for build quality, I was surprised that the romisen felt more solid. But this might also be due of the heft of the t602. Although the klarus' waterproofing is definitely better, I feel that the romisen is built at least at par, if not better than my xt11. 

Just my opinion but I'm no expert. Like I said, it might just be because of the t602's beefier build. Hope this helps!

Posted this in another thread but here are the three lights side by side:






Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo180 (Jun 2, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Since this is a klarus thread, i guess it would be okay to compare the xt11 vs the rc-t602.
> 
> Just charged my xt11 and my romisen t602 along with my xt2c. I'll have to say, the xt11 looks like a candle compared to the rc-t602. The t602 is definitely a thrower, throws much farther than the klarus. And it has a very usable spread (halo) which pretty much lights up whats in front of you.
> 
> ...



Yes it helps. Thankyou very much. I imagine the battery life is much *much* better on the Klarus, and it would be much more pocket friendly. Thanks Hailestorm. My next light might be a U2 LED. Heard good things.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 2, 2012)

Yup, battery life in the klarus is much better. If I need to drain my batteries, i just stick them in the romisen and let it run at 5min intervals. Drains em quite fast. Always welcome! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ToNIX (Jun 2, 2012)

Does this light only comes in cool? I'd love to get a neutral version.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm dying to to see if 3xRCR123A's with a makeshift extension tube would work on the XT11 .

The circuit is rated up to 8.4volts. I know I know. But 12.6 volts..... :thinking:

Should I dare? I want more lumens damnit.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 4, 2012)

ledmitter_nli said:


> I'm dying to to see of 3xRCR123A's with a makeshift extension tube would work on the XT11 .
> 
> The circuit is rated up to 8.4volts. I know I know. But 12.6 volts..... :thinking:
> 
> Should I dare? I want more lumens damnit.



I think this would be overkill  haha! I wouldn't try it on mine, sounds risky. Let us know, though, if you decide to push through with it. If it's regulated, it might not fry the circuits. Still wouldn't risk it though. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## e_erzan (Jun 4, 2012)

The more i read the more itch i feel like pulling the trigger on the XT11,but is it any better then Jetbeam RRT21?or on par?so far does it have parasitic drain like on RRT21?


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 4, 2012)

e_erzan said:


> The more i read the more itch i feel like pulling the trigger on the XT11,but is it any better then Jetbeam RRT21?or on par?so far does it have parasitic drain like on RRT21?



Not sure about the rrt21 as i've never tried out one. 

I read somewhere in this forum that it does have parasitic drain but it's not significant. It would take 12.5yrs to drain the battery. 

Go on, pull the trigger :thumbup: You won't regret it, especially once you try out the Klarus UI. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 5, 2012)

ledmitter_nli said:


> I'm dying to to see if 3xRCR123A's with a makeshift extension tube would work on the XT11 .
> 
> The circuit is rated up to 8.4volts. I know I know. But 12.6 volts..... :thinking:
> 
> Should I dare? I want more lumens damnit.



I run my XT11 on 2 x CR123s (6V) and it puts out more noticeably light than 1 x 18650. 

2 x RCR123s is 8.4V off the charger with less runtime.

3 x RCR123s is as you say 12.6V off the charger.

You try it and tell how you go as I do not know how much voltage the driver circuit will take and for how long.

It is great little light, it would be a shame to blow it up.


Cheers


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 5, 2012)

e_erzan said:


> The more i read the more itch i feel like pulling the trigger on the XT11,but is it any better then Jetbeam RRT21?or on par?so far does it have parasitic drain like on RRT21?



Just be aware of the fact that there have been a lot of posts especially mine on the how brittle the Tactical Ring is.

Mine broke a week after I got it.

It was never dropped and I made a new ring from stronger thicker ABS plastic.

You can find my thread on this issue on here somewhere.



Cheers


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 5, 2012)

e_erzan said:


> The more i read the more itch i feel like pulling the trigger on the XT11,but is it any better then Jetbeam RRT21?or on par?so far does it have parasitic drain like on RRT21?



Be aware of the Tactical Ring being easily breakable and there is a thread at -

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rus-XT11-cracked-part-within-1-week-of-owning

I had heaps to say in that thread and made my own ring after getting sent 2 new ones from Klarus.

I did not trust it so I made a new one out of thicker stronger virtually unbreakable ABS plastic.


Cheers


----------



## e_erzan (Jun 5, 2012)

So it is recommended over the jetbeam rrt21 rite?12.5year is alright rather than 3days on the rrt 21,so i'll pull the trigger on the klarus xt11 after selling off my pc25....


----------



## e_erzan (Jun 5, 2012)

I just remembered that the xt11 will always ON on high right?or it has memory of last mode?


----------



## madecov (Jun 5, 2012)

No memory, always comes on high. Then use the mode switch to change level. The XT-11 was designed as Tactical Law Enforcement light first and foremost.


----------



## ToNIX (Jun 5, 2012)

madecov said:


> No memory, always comes on high. Then use the mode switch to change level. The XT-11 was designed as Tactical Law Enforcement light first and foremost.



I'm still undecided if I should keep my MD2 or buy the XT11... As my duty light, I want it to be really reliable.

Else than the tactical ring, are there any other major issues with this light?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 5, 2012)

ToNIX said:


> I'm still undecided if I should keep my MD2 or buy the XT11... As my duty light, I want it to be really reliable.
> 
> Else than the tactical ring, are there any other major issues with this light?



Its pretty bullet proof. Mines been through hell and back, and nothing breaks.

Frankly, I don't even get the weak tactical ring thing...I hit mine repeatedly with a hammer to break it...and it didn't break....so maybe the ones that broke were a bad batch/supplier issue or something.

I'm GUESSING that as it gets progressively brighter as you add voltage, mine was over 850 lumens AFTER step down on 2 RCR123's...adding a third RCR would be asking for a melt-down, as if the regulation was there, the 2 RCR's would not have been brighter than the one 18650, etc.

I pretty much use it with just the 18650 as its bright that way, AND runs for hours...a nice combo for what I use it for.

At ~ 5" long, its a nice edc light, my favorite. If I start making it longer with extensions, etc...it will no longer be edc sized for me.

I HAVE brighter lights...thousands of extra lumens if I need them....I don't need to make the XT11 into what I have already. It fills a niche as a freakishly bright, freakishly useful edc light that I can throw against a wall or drop off a balcony, and go pick it up, still lit.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 5, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Its pretty bullet proof. Mines been through hell and back, and nothing breaks.
> 
> Frankly, I don't even get the weak tactical ring thing...I hit mine repeatedly with a hammer to break it...and it didn't break....so maybe the ones that broke were a bad batch/supplier issue or something.
> 
> ...



I also don't understand how people break the tactical ring, it doesn't seem too strong but by the looks of it, the ring should take a moderate sort beating. Maybe the rings that easily break are a bad batch, but at least it doesn't affect the perfomance of the light. I'd honestly be more upset if something other than the ring fails, say, the switch. 

I personally don't really use the tactical ring, I only need the light to be there in a "just-in-case" situation. And I think it looks better without it, anyway. Makes the xt11 more compact. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> I also don't understand how people break the tactical ring, it doesn't seem too strong but by the looks of it, the ring should take a moderate sort beating. Maybe the rings that easily break are a bad batch, but at least it doesn't affect the perfomance of the light. I'd honestly be more upset if something other than the ring fails, say, the switch.
> 
> I personally don't really use the tactical ring, I only need the light to be there in a "just-in-case" situation. And I think it looks better without it, anyway. Makes the xt11 more compact.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2



To TEEJ

Some users of the Klarus XT11 have found their tactical ring broken straight out of the box.

So what do you mean by "I don't understand how people break the Tactical Ring".

You don't give a toss about the issue because you don't use it.

Just be understanding of the proven situation for those that do want to rely on it.

Or are you peeved about the fact that I brought the Tactical Ring issue up and you guys could not stand me being right with other XT11 users jumping on board to say they had the same troubles.

Just get over it.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> To TEEJ
> 
> Some users of the Klarus XT11 have found their tactical ring broken straight out of the box.
> 
> ...



LOL

Get over it?

YOU are making the comments, I just said maybe there was a bad batch.



You made a new ring for yours, but post about the ring over and over like a man on a mission....maybe you want it to "Be an Issue", and sell replacement rings like you made for yours? That would be OK, I'd recommend people who needed a new ring to go to you to get one, no problem.






So, yes, some people had a problem with their ring....EVERYONE ELSE didn't. The ones who DIDN'T are allowed to say they didn't, just like you can say you did. Why don't you want any one to have a different experience than you?


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> Get over it?
> 
> ...



I am the one warning a guy who is contemplating getting an XT11 and I think that is fair enough to me.

I described one way on how to make a new Tactical Ring with photos to help. 

What constructive comments do you ever make?

I will will make even more comments about the XT11 tactical ring now that I know it gets your rocks going.

You wouldn't tell anybody if something happened to one of your perfect Crelants anyhow.

I just warn people, you make comments on my constructive posts and try to get me to bite all of the time.

Bite me.


----------



## madecov (Jun 6, 2012)

I carey my XT-11 as a primary duty light. I received mine about 3weeks after they were first released. My serial number ends in 337 so it is a fairly early one and I have no issues with "cigar" ring. In fact even though I use the light daily and have been rough on it there are no scratches, dents or dings. Mine still looks new. I do not doubt others have had an issue. It was probably a bad batch of rings from an outside supplier. Overall it is the best duty light I have ever used.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

madecov said:


> I carey my XT-11 as a primary duty light. I received mine about 3weeks after they were first released. My serial number ends in 337 so it is a fairly early one and I have no issues with "cigar" ring. In fact even though I use the light daily and have been rough on it there are no scratches, dents or dings. Mine still looks new. I do not doubt others have had an issue. It was probably a bad batch of rings from an outside supplier. Overall it is the best duty light I have ever used.



Question is, do you use the "LUCKY DIP" Tactical Ring on your XT11?

I was sent 2 new rings from Klarus and I found them just as fragile, so I built my own.

TEEJ does not use the ring so he probably does not give any thought about an issue that others might fall into.

Ok Klarus send new rings to people who complain but what happens if after relying on that ring with your lanyard attached the ring breaks and there goes your light on the ground and then a new issue arrises.

The whole torch has other dings or problems with warranty because of a 50 cent piece of cheap plastic.

The issue is after being warned are prospective buyers still prepared to buy the light without using the ring on it to be safe?


----------



## madecov (Jun 6, 2012)

I have probably used the ring for it's intended purpose to hold the light in the Rogers technique more than most folks. Mine is still good.

BTW, Klarus does intend to start making the ring in metal.

Who knows, maybe all the companies have collectivley decided to ship all the defects down under.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I am the one warning a guy who is contemplating getting an XT11 and I think that is fair enough to me.
> 
> I described one way on how to make a new Tactical Ring with photos to help.
> 
> ...





So, you are saying you are posting to be inflammatory, essentially trolling?

OK - I understand....if you say your light broke, that's constructive, and if I say my light didn't, that's not constructive, and I have to bite you?

Would you CONSIDER that we simply had different experiences?

Did I somewhere say you can't say something....or did I merely point out that my experience was different?

As for "perfect Crelants" :thinking: - I haven't a clue where that came from....I have exactly ONE Crelant, the V2 which was the new light that came after your completely different V1, and, OK, its been perfect so far...but its not like its a holy grail or anything. Now it looks like me NOT having a problem with one of my lights bothers you TOO?

How about you tell me which lights I'm not allowed to "Not have a problem with" so I know your rules? Right now, its confusing to not **** you off...and I need your guidance to protect you from my lack of problems with certain lights you need there to be problems with to support your view of them?

I HAVE mentioned issues with some lights, but those must not have been on your list, as you never hounded me for saying anything negative, so far, only if I say something positive?

LOL


I have no CLUE why you get so worked up over this stuff.


And, I DO occasionally post something "constructive", at least some other people have indicated to me that they found them constructive.

I'm NOT saying you don't post anything constructive, again, I'm again, merely pointing out that your experiences and mine seem to differ, for example, in THIS thread, some one actually mentioned that they found my posts to be useful.



rambo180 said:


> Just realised this is an XT11 page. Sorry. Buy the XT11. After trying different UIs, the XT11 buttons really do sound fantastic.
> 
> *BTW Teej - you're an asset to CPF, and myself & I'm sure many many others appreciate your detailed and informative posts.*




So, again, the above does NOT mean YOU didn't make a contribution or helpful posts, you HAVE, I've SEEN THEM. You can be very helpful....I'm merely presenting counter evidence regarding what you said about ME.







If possible TRY to imagine a world where people can simply have different experiences, and accept that, and NOT feel its a "competition", and that only ONE experience is the "correct one".


For example, I personally saw your experience was a broken tactical ring...and, that mine was a very tough, un-broken tactical ring. I did not tell you your ring didn't break....I merely said it didn't seem to be a widespread issue, as only a few people had theirs break, and my self, and the LEOs, etc I know/work with, off road with, etc...never had theirs break either...plus, on THIS forum, any problems are always posted about, and it was NOT the case that everyone's ring broke.

I saw a few DID break though, and concluded that it was a problem for a few, maybe a bad batch, etc...and that everyone else's ring might be OK.

So, I BOTH saw YOUR point, that YOURS broke, and made MY point, that mine didn't.

I did NOT ask you to orally impact me in (consolation?) as you asked me...as, well, I don't really want you to bite me. 



On the same note, I'm not sure why you want me to bite YOU. It seems an odd request given that we hardly know each other, you're on the other side of the planet, etc.


Maybe you could consider we simply had a different experience with our tactical rings, as, really, that's what the friction seems to be about?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2012)

madecov said:


> I have probably used the ring for it's intended purpose to hold the light in the Rogers technique more than most folks. Mine is still good.
> 
> BTW, Klarus does intend to start making the ring in metal.
> 
> Who knows, maybe all the companies have collectivley decided to ship all the defects down under.



LOL


Well, it would not be the FIRST time that problems were shipped off to down under, I think that's actually how the place was colonized.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Question is, do you use the "LUCKY DIP" Tactical Ring on your XT11?
> 
> I was sent 2 new rings from Klarus and I found them just as fragile, so I built my own.
> 
> ...





Just for the record, that wasn't me who said that, that was the guy who posted before me.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> I also don't understand how people break the tactical ring, it doesn't seem too strong but by the looks of it, the ring should take a moderate sort beating. Maybe the rings that easily break are a bad batch, but at least it doesn't affect the perfomance of the light. I'd honestly be more upset if something other than the ring fails, say, the switch.
> 
> *I personally don't really use the tactical ring, I only need the light to be there in a "just-in-case" situation. And I think it looks better without it, anyway. Makes the xt11 more compact.
> *
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2






So, anyway - Oz, dude, consider what I mentioned...we agree that your ring broke, and you can tell the world your ring broke....and you agree my ring didn't, and that I can say that too.

I think that should cover it.


:buddies:


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> So, anyway - Oz, dude, consider what I mentioned...we agree that your ring broke, and you can tell the world your ring broke....and you agree my ring didn't, and that I can say that too.
> 
> I think that should cover it.
> 
> ...



Some of the clan of CPFers are just looking for someone to hassle and try and keep an issue going and make the guy feel intimidated or going nuts, if you are one of them that is sad. 

If not then just leave me alone.

There is more in my life than "being on a mission" about XT11 problems.

I come here to learn about other CPFers good lights and the bad lights.

Move on, I am happy with my new Thrunite TN31 and it does not have a Tactical Ring in sight.

I work in with a distributor over here and he is not impressed with the Crelant brands problems.

The Olights have not been a problem.

I am not going to spend all of my time on here defending myself over the so called mission I am on.

So just forget I ever said anything about XT11s.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Well, it would not be the FIRST time that problems were shipped off to down under, I think that's actually how the place was colonized.



Nice sly put down.

What happened to all the Indians in your Country?

I don't see them walking down the streets of Colonised New York or Los Angeles.

You just can't stop putting people down instead of talking and learning about lights!!


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Some of the clan of CPFers are just looking for someone to hassle and try and keep an issue going and make the guy feel intimidated or going nuts, if you are one of them that is sad.
> 
> If not then just leave me alone.
> 
> ...





I don't think I was hassling you. If you read through the posts...it was mostly a lot like you saying your ring broke, be careful....your ring might break...

And me saying my ring didn't break, and maybe it was a bad batch...

and then you saying untrue things about me, which I pointed out,

and then you thinking that meant we were having a fight, and saying more things about me that I then, again, corrected.



What I don't see is me saying bad things about you....just you saying things about me.

I DO see me saying you should consider we simply had different experiences, and I did make an australia joke...but, that WAS after all the other stuff.


So, you were the one making inflammatory remarks....essentially harassing me in reality, except my skin is not paper thin...and I kind of figured you were just kind of needing some time to see the other side, rather than attacking me because you hated me or something.

Heck, even when pointing out the mistakes you made in your comments about me...I STILL pointed out good things about YOU.

YOU were the aggressor here, not me.

You thinking YOU WERE harassed does tell me things about you, given all of this. You take things very personally, things that other people perceive differently, and not personally.


You don't have to change what you say about your lights...that's not the point. NO ONE said you had to change that. You PERCEIVED that - but, it never actually happened.

In reality, you had your experience, and others had theirs...but you took the difference as implying that we somehow were saying your opinion was no longer valid regarding the ring...despite all words being contrary to that.


What WAS contested was when you made UNTRUE statements, such as that I never said anything useful on the forum...that I don't use the ring therefore my opinion regarding the ring was to be ignored, etc.

That was me clarifying the facts. I did not even call you a liar. Frankly, I think that's what you really thought, so, you were wrong, but, I didn't think you were lying.


I still think you were not lying, just, still, perceiving things inaccurately.


As, to me, the ring thing is not important enough to be emotionally involved...I have no vested interest in telling you to change how YOU feel. I WOULD appreciate it if you'd stop insulting me for no reason, for the sake of fairness.


Again NO ONE said you can't talk about your lights, etc...no one. If you perceived that, here's a chance to adjust. Its fine.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> To TEEJ
> 
> Some users of the Klarus XT11 have found their tactical ring broken straight out of the box.
> 
> ...



Okay... I made this comment, not TEEJ. This is just due to my personal experience. 

I couldn't care less about the tac ring, it shouldn't be an issue since we're all buying tge light for what it can do and not for the tac ring. 

In all fairness as a somewhat of a newb, I do find TEEJ's input informative and constructive. Not to defend TEEJ, but come on. This is a forum wherein we share experiences and knowledge with each other. It's not a forum where we spite lights that we had bad experiences with. These are posts that make newbs like us hesitate to ask about things not familiar with us. And as far as informative goes, not to be biased, TEEJ has provided some very useful inputs that made me, I guess I can speak for newbs also, understand lights and their power source better. 

Let's all just get along. A little OT, I know. Sorry, mods. Just had to give my piece since my post was quoted. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GhostMeat (Jun 6, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Maybe the rings that easily break are a bad batch, but at least it doesn't affect the perfomance of the light. I'd honestly be more upset if something other than the ring fails, say, the switch.



For the record, I've actually been dealing with a bad switch. I was documenting it over in SelfBuilt's review thread. I know, it should be documented here.

Long story short, my switch failed and I sent it to the _retailer _who said they would perform any warranty work. They sort of fixed it, but it was buggy (details in the other thread) and I had to send it in to Klarus USA themselves. The darn light's been there in California for almost a month. I should note that Klarus has been pretty responsive to email though. It's just been slow. I haven't actually physically seen my Klarus XT11 since early May sometime.

And, uh, yeah, my tac ring actually _came _broken, new out of the box. Weird. Anyway, they are replacing that too. And the clip. I think I won't add much more to that...seems you guys have it covered! 


gm.


----------



## luvbelly (Jun 6, 2012)

Oz only wants people to hear about his experiences. Anyone Else's don't matter. You can add me to the LEO users who have not treated the XT-11 well yet have had no problems with the light or the tac ring. But, once again, since my opinion and experience differ from OZ's he will not doubt start flinging "stuff" my way too. I must be on some type of evil mission to trick people in to trusting the tac ring on the XT-11 and my lies (they must be because they don't line up with his) serve no one, LOL.. I continue to recommend the XT-11 to fellow officers and all have been impressed with the light and appreciative of the advice. None have had any tac ring issue or any issues with the light. I don't doubt some have had this issue but as others have mentioned it appears the vast majority of owners have not. This is information as useful and relevant as that OZ has posted whether he sees it that way nor not.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

All you BULLIES and HARRASSERS that stick together can just forget about the *XT11* because I will not go there anymore.

*GO AWAY AND FIND SOME OTHER SUCKER TO PLAY YOUR MIND GAMES WITH.*

If I get anymore of this crap I will advise the mods every time you try to *"bait me"*.

*JUST GO AWAY I AM TIRED OF CRAP AND I AM HERE TO EXCHANGE INTERESTING AND INFORMATIVE STORIES ABOUT OUR HOBBY.*

I can see why CPF is losing members to the other Forum, this Forum spins your head around and is full of knuckleheads.


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been using my XT11 as my work EDC since March. It is has been dropped and banged and I have had no problems with the light or the tactical ring at all. Everyone that has had the opportunity to use it have been very impressed with it so far. In fact, one of my co-workers is looking to pick one up himself.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 6, 2012)

If your tac ring is extremely tight (doesn't spin free and easily on your light) then it's a candidate for splitting down the middle.

If you screw down the barrel end tighter you might notice the ring spin easily after awhile. Why? Because it probably finally split 

That's what I experienced.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 6, 2012)

Oz don't be soo sensitive dude. It's all just fun n games. We mostly share the same interests on this forum.


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Jun 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> All you BULLIES and HARRASSERS that stick together can just forget about the *XT11* because I will not go there anymore.
> 
> *GO AWAY AND FIND SOME OTHER SUCKER TO PLAY YOUR MIND GAMES WITH.*
> 
> ...



Whoa dude! Chill out a little bit. We all own a great light in the XT11...No ones baiting, bullying, or harassing. All is good. We are all "flashlight friends".


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 6, 2012)

madecov said:


> I have probably used the ring for it's intended purpose to hold the light in the Rogers technique more than most folks. Mine is still good.
> 
> BTW, Klarus does intend to start making the ring in metal.
> 
> Who knows, maybe all the companies have collectivley decided to ship all the defects down under.




I decided to forgo the ring altogether and just made a stiff makeshift lanyard using two zip ties.







One zipped tight at the end of the barrel then snipped. Another through the first and closed outward.

When clipped to my belt I can pull the light out using the handle, or clip the handle to a carabiner.

I also have a black rubber cloth-like hair braid band wrapped around each heat sink crevice to lend some grip. And another looped and twisted in between the clip and the tailcap area.






The handle also kinda makes the light look more aggressive. heh.

The small canister is OC spray with a makeshift velcro + re-purposed money clip belt clip.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Nice sly put down.
> 
> What happened to all the Indians in your Country?
> 
> ...



they're Native Americans. You made a racially-insensitive remark.

And I live in a big southern city. I have a few Native American friends. 

but seriously chill bro


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> All you BULLIES and HARRASSERS that stick together can just forget about the *XT11* because I will not go there anymore.
> 
> *GO AWAY AND FIND SOME OTHER SUCKER TO PLAY YOUR MIND GAMES WITH.*
> 
> ...





Dude...you're the one with the issues with us here...READ the thread....no one attacked or harassed you, at all.

If you took the joke about the colonization of Australia hard, fine, your retort that american indians were mistreated is about on line with how the Australians treated the natives there too. I'd call that a tie, your ancient ancestors and my ancient ancestors were mean to aboriginal peoples....OK?

We're even now.

If you don't want there to be crap, don't start crap, and then blame everyone else for reacting to it.

Honestly...if you read the thread...it didn't go down like you acted it did.



If you don't feel like it...at least put down the boomerang, and lets smoke a peace pipe.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 6, 2012)

GhostMeat said:


> For the record, I've actually been dealing with a bad switch. I was documenting it over in SelfBuilt's review thread. I know, it should be documented here.
> 
> Long story short, my switch failed and I sent it to the _retailer _who said they would perform any warranty work. They sort of fixed it, but it was buggy (details in the other thread) and I had to send it in to Klarus USA themselves. The darn light's been there in California for almost a month. I should note that Klarus has been pretty responsive to email though. It's just been slow. I haven't actually physically seen my Klarus XT11 since early May sometime.
> 
> ...



A month in Cali? klaruslights.com right? (notice the "s" at the end) You should realize they are not Klarus Lighting Technology Co., Ltd. (china), but a reseller who is using the Klarus namesake for their own merchantability.

For all things Klarus people need to work with their originating authorized dealer or through klaruslight.com (china, and without the "s")


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 6, 2012)

GhostMeat said:


> For the record, I've actually been dealing with a bad switch. I was documenting it over in SelfBuilt's review thread. I know, it should be documented here.
> 
> Long story short, my switch failed and I sent it to the _retailer _who said they would perform any warranty work. They sort of fixed it, but it was buggy (details in the other thread) and I had to send it in to Klarus USA themselves. The darn light's been there in California for almost a month. I should note that Klarus has been pretty responsive to email though. It's just been slow. I haven't actually physically seen my Klarus XT11 since early May sometime.
> 
> ...



It sounds as though they're replacing the whole light . I mean they're replacing the switch, the ring and the clip, they might as well send you a completely new light. 

If it's still under warranty, try to ask if they can just replace the whole thing since it's buggy. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norm (Jun 7, 2012)

Closed for very obvious reasons, another great thread destroyed by bickering members.

It's too late here for me to sort this mess out, I'm going to bed.

Thread CLOSED


----------

